# Blood donor week - pls give blood - it saved us



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello,

Most of you on here know my story of wheni lost my twin son Daniel and his sister being born at just 24 weeks. Aimee and i launched blood donor week last year and cant beleive the year has gone by so qick, anyway please donating blood save my princess as she had 13 transusions and i got over half my bodys blood back during her delivery.

We will be apearing on the "hour show" tomorrow the 3rd of June 2009 at 5pm to tell our story

we are also on youtube which was filmed last year






This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

Love
Denise+Aimee
xx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

I havent given for a while, It makes me feel faint and dizzy but I've just registered, Its worth it if it saves someone as special as Little Aimee....


----------

